# Hawk Screamer



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I have no idea how to use one... There for I don't know how to make one.... but I want one... So... Any one have any info on how to use one? Talking about the JC reed variety unless someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, I use to have one. You would just blow quick and fast and it sounded just like a hawk. I used it on scaled quail to stop them from running, but I lost the call. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Doh.... Did it have a JC reed in it? I have the reed but have not clue how to use it in a call. Therefore no idea how to make it. I am thinking about buying one from APC. I want to get the Burnham Brothers S2 also. The one that looks like a harmonica. I figure I would combine to make it worth the shipping.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

does it look like all the other JC reeds?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick if it is like the other JC reeds you need to get a 1/4" pen mandrel and then turn a call on it them just drill out for the metal sleeve (9mm), insert sleeve and then insert the hawk reed. Or if you have the 1/2" black bushing you can do it that way also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks like the normal JC reed... I am thinking it is an LV002 but has a sleeve on it. Also has a 1/2" rubber bushing... but how long do I make the exhaust? How far from from the top should the reed sit? Taper the exhaust? If I knew how to run the call I could figure all this out... but without know how... I am just guessing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would start out with a 1/2" exhaust about 1" long and then when you seat the reed put it in so it is about 1/8"-1/4" from the end(mouth). It sounds like it is just like the wood duck reed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

To try it out just make a call 3" long about 3/4-7/8" dia with a 1/2" hole all the way through and place the reed just below the opening at mouth end. Then push the reed in a little farther until you find the best spot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. I will let ya know how it works out. It will be awhile. Gotta finish too many customer calls before I can make one for myself.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick, the reed you need is a LV-010. It is a mylar reed with the plastic sleeve(s). You can slide the sleeves, which hold the mylar onto the body, up or down to help tune the reed. You need the rubber bushing to mount it into a 1/2" hole or drill a hole depending on your design. It will not fit into the metal JC sleeves.

These make LOUD coaxer calls as well. You can get .005 .007 and .010 thick mylar in this reed. I use the .005 for my coaxers, they hold up better than the little squeaker reeds and can be tuned to sound the same.

I have some of the reeds if you want a few. Just holler.

You can also make a hawk screamer by making a crow call toneboard from wood, only much shorter. Basicly sandwiching some .010 mylar between to toneboards that are drilled almost all the way thru with 1/4 or 5/16 bit. Take a look at the Faulks H-10.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/419488/faulks-calls-h10-hawk-call

On my wood toneboard crow calls, you can blow sideways thru the toneboards to make loud hawk screams. Usually one side is better, and I mark that side.

If I can help more just let me know.

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark. I had to run and look at the reed I have. Like you said the one I have is mylar (not metal like I thought) with a little sleeve over the reed. Also like you said it has the 1/2" bushing as it will not fit into a sleeve.

Can I use a bite reed call to produce the screams like you do with your crow call? Honestly I have never tried or really looked over a crow call so I am unfamiliar with the design.

I will pick up the H-10 also.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

The bite reed probly wont do it to well, but I could be wrong. What you do on a crow call is put your finger over the tip of the toneboards to block a little air and blow into the side. You might try that. Go to you tube and look up Michael Buckner, Adjusting a Crow Call. Towards the end he demonstrates that.

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will check it out. Thanks a bunch!


----------

